# Fangen und Einfrieren des Köfi



## jimmy1998 (16. September 2012)

Hallo, wenn ich Köderfische für Hecht angeln will fange ich immer nur große Rotaugen oder Rotfedern, ich angel aber schon mit 1oder2 Pinkys kann mir jemand helfen wie man kleinere fängt und wenn man die einfrieren will muss man die fische mit einem Herzstich töten oder kann man auch einfach ein etwas kräftigeren schlag auf den kopf machen. Können die Fische in alu-Folie eingefroren werden oder wie macht ihr da.Wäre nett wenn mir jemad helfen würde.
Danke


----------



## Gohann (16. September 2012)

*AW: Fangen und Einfrieren des Köfi*



jimmy1998 schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn ich Köderfische für Hecht angeln will fange ich immer nur große Rotaugen oder Rotfedern, ich angel aber schon mit 1oder2 Pinkys kann mir jemand helfen wie man kleinere fängt und wenn man die einfrieren will muss man die fische mit einem Herzstich töten oder kann man auch einfach ein etwas kräftigeren schlag auf den kopf machen. Können die Fische in alu-Folie eingefroren werden oder wie macht ihr da.Wäre nett wenn mir jemad helfen würde.
> Danke




Hallo Jimmy, eigentlich machst Du alles richtig! Die Größe der beissenden Fische kannst Du eher wenig beeinflussen. Oder Du musst dir ne Ecke. bzw. ein Gewässer suchen wo nur Kleinfisch rumschwimmt. Die kleineren Rotaugen oder auch Lauben stehen manchmal etwas höher. Versuch mal die Montage etwas flacher einzustellen.

Beim Töten solltest Du die Reihenfolge Betäubungsschlag, Herzstich, besser noch Kehlschnitt befolgen.

Nun zum wesentlichen! Sollte der Angeltag länger dauern, unbedingt eine Kühlmöglichkeit Akku oder Plastikflasche die eingefroren wurde mitnehmen, damit der Fang kühl gelagert wird. Zu Hause die Fische abtrocknen und mit etwas Salz in Alufolie einfrieren. 

Die Fische gefroren , im Sommer am Besten in einer isolierten Kühlbox mitnehmen. Fische zum antauen kurz ins Wasser legen anden Haken damit und los gehts. 

Du kannst sie auch schon mit Vorfach einfrieren.

Viel Glück Gohann|wavey:


----------



## jimmy1998 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Fangen und Einfrieren des Köfi*

Vielen Dank Gohann, werde ich mal versuchen etwas höher zu fischen 
Danke


----------



## NR.9 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Fangen und Einfrieren des Köfi*

Habe auch das Problem das ich kleine Köfis brauche aber wegen der Montage immer grosse fange... die kleinen sind meist an der Oberfläche und max. 10cm tief, darunter stehen schon die grösseren Fische. Ich habe nun eine Minitelerute mit schwimmenden Mini Sbiro(ca.8gr.) und Minipilotkugel für das direkte angeln an der Oberfläche mir beim Forellenangeln - nur kleiner - abgekukt. Nur noch ein ca. 60cm Vorfach mit 18er Haken und die Made wird direkt an der Oberfläche beim abtrudeln von den kleinen Fischen genommen - wenn nich der Biss kommt einfach nochmal anzupfen damit die Made wieder an der Oberfläche ist.


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Fangen und Einfrieren des Köfi*

ich fang die kleinen köfis immer mit der stippe mit ner 1-2 g pose und nem vorfach zw. 10 und 50 cm länge unter der wasseroberfläche... je nachdem wo die fische gerade stehen...

wegen dem einfrieren:
vorfach dann mit ködernadel duch den leicht angetauten fisch stechen geht eigentlich ganz gut! oder halt drilling durch die rückenflosse...
hab schon mal gelesen, dass manche das vorfach schon vor dem einfrieren durch den fisch fädeln und mit einfrieren... eigentlich auch ne coole idee!


----------



## kräuterschnaps (17. September 2012)

*AW: Fangen und Einfrieren des Köfi*

ich fange meine köfis auch sehr nahe am ufer, so 2-3m, leicht anfüttern und dann klappts mit der größe von 10-15cm ganz gut. habe letzte woche nen vorrat für den winter angelegt fürs vertikal angeln mit fireball auf die zander


----------



## thanatos (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fangen und Einfrieren des Köfi*

kleine köfis friere ich gleich mit haken und vorfach ein ,sonst sind sie 
am gewässer je nach wetter zu hart oder zu weich,wickle sie einzeln
in folie und transportiere sie in styropor,mit salz zugabe hab ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Fangen und Einfrieren des Köfi*



jimmy1998 schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn ich Köderfische für Hecht angeln will fange ich immer nur große Rotaugen oder Rotfedern, ich angel aber schon mit 1oder2 Pinkys kann mir jemand helfen wie man kleinere fängt...




Du willst auf Hecht anglen und erwischt nur zu große Rotaugen/-federn?
Da frag ich mich, wie das gehen soll...|kopfkrat
:mSo groß werden die , von den ganz Kapitalen mal abgesehen, doch eigentlich gar nicht!

Zu groß wäre mir ein Rotauge ab 30cm.
Aber auch nur deshalb, weil dieses Format bei mir leider sehr selten ist, und es mir zu leid täte, es als Köfi zuverwenden...


Die Angst vor zu großen Ködern halte ich bei vielen für den Hauptgrund für eher mäßige Erfolge!
Sicher nimmt auch ein Meterhecht mal einen 10cm Köfi, wenn er direkt vor seiner Nase ist.
Aber ob er deswegen ein paar Meter weit schwimmen würde?
Wohl eher nicht!

Beim Hechtangeln seh ich alles unter 20cm als Notlösung an.
Auch mit 25er Köfis beißen (leider) noch regelmäßig Untermaßige!|gr:
Mit meinen "großen" Ködern fang ich auch immer wieder dicke Zander, während die meisten meiner Kollegen, die mit "Minis" auf Raubfisch angeln, sich schon freuen, wenn sie mal einen maßigen Hecht erwischen...
Mehr Zander fangen sie deswegen aber auch nicht!


Zum Einfrieren:
Einzelne Fische gebe ich in eine Brotzeittüte (die ganz billigen Plastikbeutel vom Aldi).
Da passen zwei bist drei Fische rein.

Größere Vorräte schlag ich in Frischhaltefolie ein.

Wichtig ist, daß sie sich im feuchten Zustand nicht berühren, sonst kleben sie zusammen und man muß sie im Block auftauen. Dann können übrige nicht wieder eingefroren werden.

Alufolie verwende ich aus zwei Gründen nur ungern:
1.nehme ich Alufolie aus Klimaschutzgründen nur dafür, wo sie unverzichtbar ist,
2.werden die Fische m.M. nach dadurch noch matschiger als in Plastiktüten.

Damit die Köfis  nicht matschig werden hilft auch, sie in Küchenpapier einzuwickeln.
So sind sie auch zum Spinnangeln noch brauchbar.
Salz hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


Vor dem Einfrieren macht es Sinn, die Schwimmblase zu entfernen, dann kann es sofort losgehen!
Sonst muß man immer erst warten bis der Fisch halbwegs angetaut ist.
Ich hab auch auf noch steif gefrorene Köfis schon Hechte gefangen...

Zum Hechtangeln muß normalerweise auch nix mit der Ködernadel aufgefädelt werden!
:mDa gehören zwei kleinere Drillinge dran!
So kann (und muß) man sofort anschlagen und fängt nicht nur mehr Fische, sondern verangelt auch keine Untemaßigen.

Alles andere halte ich für nicht mehr zeigemäß!
|znaikaie Engländer haben, in der Hinsicht, schon vor Jahrzehnten Maßstäbe gesetzt, die hier leider immer noch nicht vollständig angekommen sind!

Die "obligatorische Zigarettenlänge" läßt sich bei uns leider nicht aus den Köpfen verbannen.

Stattdessen werden lieber Einzelhaken verwendet, weil die ja viel fischschonender sind!
Die werden dann mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen, daß der Haken beim Maul rausschaut.
Wer dann schnell anschlägt, bekommt natürlich Fehlbisse ohne Ende!
Also wird lieber ein bisschen länger gewartet...

Nach spätestens einer Minute Wartezeit kann man bei einem 10cm Köfi davon ausgehen, daß der (Einzel)Haken, auch beim 40cm Grashecht, bombensicher sitzt:
:mNämlich in der Magenwand!

Und dann heißt es achselzuckend, daß man dagegen nix machen kann...#q

Fazit:
Wenn´s um Hechte geht:
Mach dir keine Gedanken, wie Du kleinere Rotaugen erwischen kannst, sonder passe Deine Montage lieber den Ködern an!
Vor allem die Rute muß die Belastung aushalten.
Einerseits beim werfen, aber vor allem beim Drill:
Die Durchschnittsgröße wird nämlich eine ganz andere sein...
Weniger (maßige) Hechte wirst du aber wegen der großen Köder sicher nicht fangen!
Sondern wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr...

Grüße von
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Dakarangus (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fangen und Einfrieren des Köfi*

Das kann ich bestätigen, taste mich auch langsam an größere KöFis heran nachdem ich gemerkt habe das auch auf handlange Rotaugen immer noch viele untermaßige Hechte beißen.
(angele mit KöFis am Spinnsystem)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fangen und Einfrieren des Köfi*



> Salz hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


Macht ein Kollege von mir und schwört drauf.
Ich nehm ja eh lieber Kunstköder, die brauch ich nicht salzen.. ;-))

Der hat immer ne Plastebox mit Deckel dabei zu einem Drittel mit Salz gefüllt.
Die getöteten Köfis legt er einfach ins Salz, also rein die Box und dann mit Salz bedecken).

Er lässt sie immer 24 Stunden drin, nimmt die dann raus und frostet die dann so ein.

SAlzmatsche musste in einer geruchsfesten Verpackung entsorgen ;-)))

Er behauptet:
Zäher, härter und durchs Salz auch attraktiver..

Er fängt auch - ob besser als mit frischen, kann ich nicht beurteilen...


----------



## Knispel (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fangen und Einfrieren des Köfi*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Macht ein Kollege von mir und schwört drauf.
> Ich nehm ja eh lieber Kunstköder, die brauch ich nicht salzen.. ;-))
> 
> Der hat immer ne Plastebox mit Deckel dabei zu einem Drittel mit Salz gefüllt.
> ...


 
Thomas, 
Salz gilt als Futterstimulant - viele international erfolgreiche Wettangler und Deutsche "Hegefischer" fügen ihrem Futter Salz bei. In England sind Meeresfische wie Sardinen, Makrelen und Heringe Top - Köder auf Hecht ( hier auch - nur scheind das nimand zu begreifen - frei nach dem Motto : Die spinnen die Engländer... ) , die sind von Natur aus salzhaltiger.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fangen und Einfrieren des Köfi*



Knispel schrieb:


> Thomas,
> In England sind Meeresfische wie Sardinen, Makrelen und Heringe Top - Köder auf Hecht ( hier auch - nur scheind das nimand zu begreifen - frei nach dem Motto : Die spinnen die Engländer... ) ,


Man kann nur hoffen, daß das genauso lange so bleibt, wie beim Sofortanschlag-System!
Dann hab ich hier in zehn Jahren immer noch meine Monopolstellung...


----------



## Dunraven (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fangen und Einfrieren des Köfi*

Naja Sardinen und Heringe sind halt auch recht weich. Auf 1/2 Makrele hatte ich Sonntag erst einen schönen Hecht. Wobei die meisten meiner Kollegen nicht erstaunt waren das ich auf Makrele fange (machen sie ja auch), sondern das die jetzt schon laufen. Sie nehmen die eher wenn es kalt ist.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fangen und Einfrieren des Köfi*

Bei mir sind Meeresfische auch reine Winterköder, die erst wenn´s richtig kalt ist an den Haken kommen.
Normalerweise angle ich um diese Jahreszeit noch mit der Pose, deutlich über Grund.
Aber bei den Temperaturen...

Und die Engländer fangen ja auch ganzjährig am Grund!

Die Diskussion gehört aber eher ins Raubfischforum.
Da ich das angezettelt hab, werde ich jetzt doch noch mal zur Ausgangsfrage zurückkehren:

Wenn ich sehr kleine Köfis brauche (z.B. für Aal), hab ich schon öfter festgestellt, daß es manchmal Wunder wirken kann, wenn ich die (ultrafeine) Posenmontage möglichst laut auf die Oberfläche klatsche!
Das halt mir, wenn sonst gar nix geholfen hat (auch kein Futter), schon öfter in letzter Sekunde den Ansitz gerettet!


----------

